# hechtangeln in remerschen...



## **bass** (11. September 2007)

hey,

glaub es wird wieder zeit ein thema zu starten...da wie die meisten ja wissen, am 15.september wieder der baggersee uns anglern überlassen wird, und unter uns ja ein paar raubfischfreaks sind sollte mann den hechten ( und den großbarschen!!!) dort ein eigenes thema widmen... also alle die fragen haben, tipps haben oder was gefangen haben bzw. es probieren sind hiermit eingeladen hier was beizutragen...


P.S. wäre froh in diesem thread villeicht etwas mehr fotos zu sehen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Juhu..werde es mit Großen Ködern wie 32cm Schleppwobblern probier,außerdem noch normale Größen 14-20cm einteilig oder auch Jointed sowie 8cm Wobblern auf Dickbarsch

Wie sieht es dort mit Köfis aus????

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (11. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

also normalerweise hast du mit köfis kein problem (wenn du anfütterst) ansonsten einfach auf die schnelle ein paar rotfedern an dem kleinen see stippen, bzw. mit minilöffel im kinderbecken ein paar barsche angeln...

werd es am samstag so machen, dass ich mit 9 meter stippe angle bis die alte mir den schein macht und danach gezielt mit zwei ruten auf räuber... 

dabei werd ich eine mit nem schönen rotaugen garnieren und die zweite mit minibarsch um grossbarsch zu fangen... am frühen abend dann wieder stippe um die monsterschleien zu fangen ; )

bekomm ich mit zufall meinen geheimen zanderplatz ; ) und fange dann auch noch zufällig ne minibrasse werd ich es wohl wieder auf meinen seit drei jahren gejagten megazander (etwa 1m) versuchen diesmal mit heavyfeeder und ohne bebleiung...

so sieht es in etwa aus... dann werden darauf warscheinlich ein paar spinn nachmitage folgen bis ich einen grossen hecht gesichtet habe und dann kommt meine ''großhechtlebendköfibriefklammerluftballonmontage'' zum einsatz ; ) also wenn da mal ein luftballon siehst der auf dem see spaziert dann kann ich nicht weit weg sein (etwa 100m ; ) )


----------



## AL3X (11. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

wow mike da hast ja einiges vor |bigeyes #6 mal schauen ich werde warscheinlich auch am samstag mal dort sein . und ich hoffe doch das ich gleich einen guten start habe , und ein foto zum posten habe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Bin am Sonntag da..werde einfach mal den ganzen See abspinnen mal sehen was geht..Später dann die Feeder oder Matchrute auf Schleie und co. auslegen..

Jemand Lust am Sonntag mit zu gehen???

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (17. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hallo,also wie versprochen war ich am baggersee ; )es kam alles anders wie es sollte...da ich ja auf hecht und schleie wollte hab ich mir am abend zuvor alles prepariert um gleich loslegen zu können,irgendwann mitten in der nacht um 5:00 ging der wecker hab ihn im schlaf wieder ausgemacht und als folge war ich erst um 11:30 am baggersee...als ich ankam grosses erstaunen! viele angler dort und kein guter platz mehr frei, ausserdem ist mein ''grossschleienzanderplatz'' praktisch im see versunken und so nicht mehr befischbar ; )der fing also schon gut an! musste mich dann auf einen ziemlich miesen platz setzen und krepierte mich mit meinem 18euro futter um ein dutzend rotaugen zu fangen... aber irgendwann hatte ich sie... am nachmittag machte ich dann mal ne runde und musste feststellen dass am morgen allein 6!hechte über 70cm gefangen wurden...da wurde mir so langsam kribbelig (wobwi das bier geholfen hatt ; ) ) und wartete gespannt dass so ein touristenangler mal seinen platz verlässt und ich den bekommen kann...$und dann war es dann soweit, nahm zwei hechtruten und lief auf die andere seite des sees...  hing die dicksten rotaugen ran die ich gefangen hatte und legte los (wollte ja was massives fangen und keine flöten...nach ner stunde warten, seh ich dann auch die erste pose verschwinden, hab gewartet bis der fisch den fisch gedreht hat anschlag und saß ; ) nach nem kleinen kampf konnte ich dann einen schönen 75er landen (übrigens ar der schwer wie sau!) alsotag gerettet...kurze zeit später die andere pose weg, leider hat er wieder losgelassen als ich mir das rotauge anschaute sah man dass es wohl ein richtig dicker barsch gewesen sein muss...also wieder beide angln bestückt und rein damit, als ich die zweite angel niederlegen wollte sah ich auch schon die schnur von der rolle flitzen, dachte mir noch das ist der barsch wieder... also rute in die hand genommen und abwarten... denkst! nachdem der fisch dann ungefähr schon 30meter schnur von der rolle zog und noch weiter schwamm (ohne stop) nahm ich mal leicht kontakt auf und merkte: ok! ist grösser also anhieb und der setze, auf der anderen seite merkte ich da ist was grösseres und vorallem sauschwer... nach zehn minuten drill sah ich ihn dann auch ein schöner wohlgenährter hecht... landete ihn dann kurzes fotoshooting und wieder rein mit ihm dachte noch er hat den meter ,waren aber (nur) 95cm... aber was solls dann klapts villeicht nächstes mal...nach so nem beschissenen anfang hatts dann doch schlussendlich geklappt und konnte zufrieden nach hause fahren...ich habs euch gesagt am 15.sept. gibt's nur ein termin, un die fische beissen auch nur in der ersten woche so, also wer nicht da war selbst schuld...und da es so gut klappte versuch ich drei tage diese woche frei zu bekommen und werde dann wieder massiv angeln gehen jedoch werd ich meine schleien diesmal auch jagen... wurden übrigens ein ganzes dutzend gefangen mit gewichten zwischen 2 und 4 kilo so up to you


----------



## **bass** (17. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hier die pics


----------



## **bass** (17. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hier noch der 75er


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

toller bericht,mike!
perti zu dem beinahe meter
am samstag hätte ich zeit,dahin zu gehen,wie sieht es mit dir aus?der flo und alex haben bestimmt auch zeit????


----------



## **bass** (17. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

wollte nur noch loswerden dass der see nfängt zu verkommen und es nicht viele beangelbare plätze gibt zuviel kraut am ufer und im see, müssten mal kollektiv dort mit seil und haken etwas kraut beiseite schaffen sonst wird's mit spinnfischen nicht viel dieses jahr...ach ja war gestern abend noch ne stunde konnte aber leider nur drei kleine hechte fangen und einige barsche...bis dann


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

tolle pics!
man sieht es dir an,dass er schwer war


----------



## **bass** (17. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hast jetzt auch lust bekommen?! ; )eigentlich kein problem aber dann gleich sehr früh dahin...


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

jo,ich bin dabei,kein problem!
jo,hast mir nun auch lust gemacht
der flo und ich gehen am nachmittag nach wasserbillig zum feedern,also wenn du lust hast...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Hi, Petri Mike war am Sonntag da, an deinem Platz war eigentlich die einzige Stelle die man gut beangeln kann Der Rest der Sees ist ein Algen und Wasserpflanzen ´jugel..war am Sonntag da auf Barsch konnte zwei mittlere Fangen(32cm und 36cm) große hatte ich als Nachläufer aber die Barsche waren sehr wählerisch und wollten nicht wirklich zubeißen...dann war da noch ne Riesenschleie(min.55cm) die ich an der Rückenflosse gehakt hatte aber leider vor dem Kescher wieder verloren hatte...

An dem Platz wurde am Samstag auch noch ein 85cm Hecht gefangen..das nächste mal aufjeden Fall mit Pose und Köfi da das Spinnfischen nahezu unmöglich ist..der einzige Bereich der nahezu krautfrei ist ist bei den Fkks, auf dem Steg wo du warst und in der Bucht beim Kinderbecken...

mfg FLo


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

ui ui ui heute montag der 17.09 sehr ruhig in remerschen wurde nix aus Hecht und Barsch


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

wie sieht es denn für samstag aus?wer hat lust,nach remerschen zu gehen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Ich bin dabei, wie immer


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

ich wusste,ich könnte mich auf dich verlassen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Immer doch


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

was soll ich an material mitbringen?spinnrute?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Hechtruten und ne Stippe oder Matchrute


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

ok,müsste ich irgendwo in der garage rumstehen haben


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

die schwarzweißen oder karpfenrute


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

schwarzweiss jo,oder noch die eine oder andere aus dem decathlon


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Joar...Müsstes mir noch mal aushelfen

Posen hab ich genug


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

ich hab nur eine 15gr pose und eine segelpose,ruten hab ich zu genüge


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

so,muss nun aber los....
bis morgen,bin gegen 7:15 im AB bis 7:45
CU


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

da bin ich in der schule bye


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

ok,auch gut,dann bis morgen abend


----------



## Mull (19. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Servus,
Also ich war auch am 15. am Baggersee.

@ **bass** ; ich war direkt links von dir =)

Naja also ich bin Anfangs um den See gezogen um ein bisschen zu spinnern. Jedoch ist es bei dem ganzen Kraut fast unmöglich viel zu spinnern. Bis auf kleinere Bärsche und ganz viele Hänger lief es am Morgen nicht so wirklich. Dann entdeckte ich jedoch eine kleine Stelle (etwa 1 m breit) das frei vom Kraut war. Also versuchte ich dort noch ein letztes Mal mein Glück mit dem Spinnern. Gleich beim ersten Versuch packte dann ein 72cm langer hecht zu, welcher einen schönen Drill lieferte.

Mittags hab ich noch einige kleinere Bärsche gefangen, aber sonst wars doch recht ruhig.
Mein Kolege konnte noch mit Köfi einen 48 cm langen Barsch rausziehn und das wars dann auch.

Trotzdem war es ein toller Angeltag bei sehr gutem Wetter |supergri


----------



## esox82 (20. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hi mull,
bist du am samstag auch dabei?
bring dir bier und was für den grill mit


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Oha Andy werde mal wieder 5-6 Schwenker mitbringen Und nartürlich 2 sixpack Bier


----------



## Mull (20. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hi esox82
nein , leider kann ich am Samstag nicht. Aber am Sonntag bin ich wieder am Baggersee =) Dann werde ich auch mal mein Glück auf Schleien versuchen  Also wenn ihr am Samstag ne gute Stelle gefunden habt, dann schreibt das Abends hierhin damit ich am nächsten Tag dort angeln kann :m


----------



## esox82 (20. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Oha Andy werde mal wieder 5-6 Schwenker mitbringen Und nartürlich 2 sixpack Bier


 
du bist verfressen!
vergiss die hühnchen nicht


----------



## esox82 (20. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*



Mull schrieb:


> hi esox82
> nein , leider kann ich am Samstag nicht. Aber am Sonntag bin ich wieder am Baggersee =) Dann werde ich auch mal mein Glück auf Schleien versuchen  Also wenn ihr am Samstag ne gute Stelle gefunden habt, dann schreibt das Abends hierhin damit ich am nächsten Tag dort angeln kann :m


 

dann schicken wir dir sie lieber per PN


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Oha...dan bekommste halt nix alles klar..chicken wings sind auch mit dabei


----------



## Desperados (20. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Hey leute ich werd am sonntag morgen auch ein ründchen um den baggersee drehn um den grossen sowie um den kleinen  sowie vielleicht noch ein kleiner spinneinsatz an der Mosel.
Sonst noch jemand da ?? Wann wirst du denn da sein Mull


----------



## **bass** (21. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hallo,
hier bin ich mal wieder hätte mich ja schon eher gemeldet, aber war jeden tag angeln und ne freundin hab ich ja auch noch...

also am zweiten tag gabs leider keinen grosshecht mehr, legte eine angel aus mit köfi bekam aber leider keinen biss... mit der anderen angel probierte ich es auf schleie und das hat dann auch auf anhieb geklappt, bekam eine ziemlich dicke geschätzte 3kilo, hatte sie an der schwanzflosse gehackt, und wer mal ne schleie an der stippe hatte weis ja was da für ne musik spielt, vor allem wenn sie dann noch am schwanz gehackt wurde sie sieht nur leider etwas klein auf dem foto aus...


----------



## **bass** (21. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

nächster tag,

hab mich ja mit gilles verabredet...
also morgens etwas angefüttert, wollte ja wieder schleien fangen... jedoch bekam ich kein biss nicht mal ein rotauge, deswegen haben wir uns danach entschlossen spinnen zu gehen... nach einigen versuchen mit diversen ködern (hatte ja noch keine spinntour gestartet) kamen wir dann auf einmal zu nem punkt wo wir dann auch endlich etwas fingen, leider gabs wieder mal kein grosshecht, aber gilles konnte dann doch noch einen am kleinen see verhaften glaub war ein sechziger... fing allerdings noch einige barsche darunter auch einen ziemlich dicken, und natürlich hatten wir auch so einige kleinhechte... also war es doch ein ziemlich gelunger tag auch wenn es nicht unbedingt gut biss...


----------



## **bass** (21. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

so nächster tag

stark motiviert es besser zu machen ging ich dann morgens schon um 6 zum see, bewaffnet mit einigen grosswobblern, halt mich kurz fing eigentlich sehr viel jedoch die hechte brachten es wieder nicht über die 60er grenze, dafür fing ich aber 6stück und 3 barsche... alles auf sehr flachlaufende wobbler wie der eine oder andere bereits an den bilder villeich bemerkt hatte...

hatte auch ein paar richtig harte bisse konnte sie aber nicht umsetzten, da die hechte an dem tag meine köder immer von oben angriffen (mann sah sie angreifen) und wenn sie ziemlich nah am ufer draufsprangen wollten sie einfach nicht haken da meine rute mit der geflochtenen doch etwas zu hart zum wobblern ist...


----------



## **bass** (21. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

und der nächste tag 

gestern erst gegen mittag los, wollte mal die komplett zugewachsene seite des sees befischen, und zwar mit köfis... also hab mir ein latz ausgesucht und versuchte mein glück mit der stippe es hat eigentlich richtig gut geklappt, nur leider fing ich nur rotfedern (mit denen ich nicht so gern auf hecht angel) und es waren würd ich mal vorsichtig geschätzt etwa 40 gewesen sein... und alle über 20cm also richtig fette teile... und das ohne futter einfach die made irgendwo hinters kraut werfen und schon gehts ab... da ich ja nur so monster hatte entschied ich mich mit segelpose zu angeln wind war ja auch gut... angelte etwa auf 80meter entfernung und bekam dann endlich nach 2 stunden einen biss, doch leider sass der anhieb nicht, und ich kann euch sagen auf so ne entfernung ist das auch mit geflochtener nicht so einfach, hätte auch ein anderes hakensystem gebraucht, aber hatte ja auch nicht damit gerechnet mit so monstern zu angeln... leider bekam der hecht vermutlich auch die rotfeder deshalb war die darauffolgenden versuch an der gleichen stelle leider erfolglos verblieben... da ich aber trotzdem irgendwelche räuber wollte angelte ich mir noch ein paar kleine barsche am ufer und bot diese dann an der laufpose an... und siehe da gleich hinterm kraut klappte es wunderbar mi den barschen angelte etwa 2 dutzend darunter einer von 43cm aber leider fing er mir beim fotoshooting ins wasser...
kann passieren aber wenigstens beissen sie ja und werde also noch so einige versuche auf grossbarsch starten falls ich kleine barsche fangen...wenn ihr genau hinseht erkennt ihr villeicht meine segelpose auf dem foto ; )
so das wars dann auch schon...


----------



## **bass** (21. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

erstes fazit:

hechte sind da, jedoch schwierig zu beangeln weil viel kraut im see ist, also wobbler ruhig mal übers kraut hinweg schmeissen, wenn mann jedes mal drin hängen bleibt ist egal aber wenn ein hecht beisst kriegt mann ihn durchs kraut gezogen... barsche gibts auch jedoch nicht überall und massenfänge sind nur mit köfis möglich... die schleien schon wie letztes jahr sobald es dunkel wird oder in der frühe beissen, nur leider gibt es wenige stellen wo mann auch mit der stippe über grund angeln kann... die rotaugen haben sich noch nicht so richtig gezeigt, gab auch noch keine solche massenfänge wie letztes jahr... aber ist wieder schön zu sehen dass der see so viele kleinhechte hatt, d.h. es gibt auch die dazu passenden mütter und omis ; )
übrigens wurde vorgestern noch ein hecht von 1,10m auf köfi gefangen, wurden auch noch einige ü75er (übrigens mein schonmass) auf wobbler gefangen...

also es sind noch fische drin ; )

dann werden einige von uns, sich ja morgen sehen werd auch noch mit nem freund losziehen wissen aber noch nicht um wieviel uhr und auf was, da morgen viele leute warscheinlich da sein werden weis ich nicht ob wir spinnfischen gehn... aber wie jedes jahr bemerkt mann wie sich die hechte langsam aber sicher wieder vom ufer wegziehen, was meiner meinung nach mit dem angeldruck zu tun hatt...

versuch jetzt noch rauszufinden wie sich der wind auf die fische auswirkt aber da wir im moment fast nur nordwind haben (was eigentlich nicht so gut auf hecht ist), kann ich noch keine schlussforderung ziehen... jediglich am samstag hatten wir ja ein südwind und was da gefangen wurde hab ich ja bereits berichtet...

so hoffe konnte dem einen oder anderem helfen sein tripp morgen etwas zu planen, aber es bleibt immer noch der selbe see, mal so oder mal so... mann muss halt probieren... würde aber im moment ausser ihr wollt mit stippe angeln, den vorderen teil des sees (der warscheinlich eh morgen früh belagert sein wird) vermeiden...

dann hoff ich mal dass wir morgen einige fische fangen und warte auf berichte ; )


----------



## **bass** (21. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

ach ja fast vergessen, das seitentor ist offen wenn jemand irgendwie in richtung insel gehen will, ist viel näher ; )))

die die nicht wissen wo ist gleich nach dem fussballfeld...
also bis morgen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Petri Mike..joarmal schauen wo eir uns hinsetzen werden evt. zu den Fkks^^ looooooooooool


----------



## esox82 (21. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*



Desperados schrieb:


> Hey leute ich werd am sonntag morgen auch ein ründchen um den baggersee drehn um den grossen sowie um den kleinen sowie vielleicht noch ein kleiner spinneinsatz an der Mosel.
> Sonst noch jemand da ?? Wann wirst du denn da sein Mull


 
nein,sonntag geht's bei mir nicht


----------



## esox82 (21. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*



**bass** schrieb:


> ach ja fast vergessen, das seitentor ist offen wenn jemand irgendwie in richtung insel gehen will, ist viel näher ; )))
> 
> die die nicht wissen wo ist gleich nach dem fussballfeld...
> also bis morgen


petri mike,bis morgen


----------



## Desperados (21. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

na esox82 immer noch keine zeit am sonntag ??


----------



## Mull (21. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

moin desperados,
also ich versuche so früh wie nur möglich am Baggersee zu sein... Wahrscheinlich werde ich so gegen 7 da sein. Naja ist halt dumm wenn man aus dem Minette kommt, da man fast eine Stunde fahrn muss.

mfg, Oli


----------



## Desperados (21. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

jop mull das stimmt allerdings aber ich werd wahrscheinlich auch um 7 oder so dasein


----------



## AL3X (22. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hi , erstmal ein dickes petri an mike #h super berichte und tolle bilder , werde heute auch mal nach remerschen ziehen . hoffe doch den einen oder anderen von euch zu sehen . |supergri


----------



## esox82 (22. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*



Desperados schrieb:


> na esox82 immer noch keine zeit am sonntag ??


 
nein,leider nicht
aber montag und dienstag schon


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

am Dienstag gehen wir Zander ärgern


----------



## esox82 (22. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

jo,ich gehe montag zur post und hole meine schirmer bestellung ab


----------



## petriheilsaarland (22. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hallo 
ich war heute auch da und habe einen 105 hecht gefangen.
Nein :cich war zwar dort muste aber wieder fahren#qda mein Hund von einem anderen die kehle aufgerissen bekommen hatt.
Ist aber ein schöner weiher werde wol mochmal kommen.

MfG:Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Oha sorry für dich..wünsch ihm gute besserung


----------



## esox82 (23. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

oh,da schliesse ich mich dem flo an und wünsche auch gute besserung
armer kerl


----------



## Desperados (23. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

jo aber echt gute besserung


----------



## esox82 (23. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

schon zurück vom angeln?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Wie ist den das passiert???

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (24. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hallo,

wie einige mitbekommen haben war es wohl nicht der beste tag am weiher, konnten morgens einen kleinen hecht (etwa 40cm) verhaften und das sollte es dann auch schon sein mit den hechten, morgens fingen wir dann noch in aller früh einige barsche aber danach war flaute... mit der stippe gab's in 5 stunden nur zwei leichte zupfer : (

irgendwann später hab ich mir noch ein paar rotfedern (wieder diese übergrössen) mit der buldo gekitzelt...

danach haben wir uns entschlossen den platz zu wechseln was dann auch den einen oder anderen erfolg mit sich brachte... mit meiner forellen buldo montage fingen wir dann wie verrückt stattliche rotfedern und einige rotaugen... und so gegen sieben uhr bissen dann auch die barsche wieder und wir konnten ein paar schöne exemplare auf köfis fangen...

dann so gegen halb neun bekam mein freund noch nen schönen biss, auf seine hechtrute hatte aber vor lauter aufregung zu schnell angeschlagen und so verabschiedete sich dann auch der hecht...

war nicht unbedingt der beste tag aber gefangen haben wir ann trotzdem noch so einige flossenträger...

werde jetzt einfach mal behaupten die leute die mit stippe angeln wollen (bzw. auf schleie aus sind ) die haben besser es am vorderen teil des sees zu probieren...

da ich nicht mehr viel von euch gelesen habe( auch von dir gilles  )  glaub ich ihr habt nichts gefangen oder ihr wart wohl wieder an der mosel unterwegs...

ich werde auf jedenfall die nächste zeit massiv köfis an der sauer angeln gehen damit ich dann auch vernünftig auf barsch angeln kann und nicht 10kg extra material mitnehmen muss um ein paar köfis zu fangen...


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

petri mike!
der flo und ich gehen morgen die zander ärgern und unsere neuen combos testen.wir werden wohl in wasserbillig stehen,also wenn du lust hast....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Ne ich komm net hab heute die Red Arc von Domaene erhalten die sieht so was von gebraucht aus lass mich net verarschen die Konterschraube der Kurbel total verkratzt der Rollenbügel wo er an beiden seiten an der Rolle befestigt ist auch total verkratzt und am Ende ist sie so verkratzt da man schon das Metall sieht....Echt ein Witz


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Falsch Mike wir waren garnicht


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

das ist zwar der hammer!
frag mich,wie so etwas passieren kann.................


----------



## Desperados (26. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

war nur tote hose jaja was soll mann machen 
freitag freitag freitag wie siehts aus leute ?


----------



## esox82 (27. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

nee,freitag geht nicht
der einzige tag dieser woche,wo ich arbeiten muss!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Ich auch


----------



## Desperados (27. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

was läuft da am mittwoch ??  wo und wieviel uhr ?? mal kucken was  sich machen lässt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

gufinieren auf Zander..also ich und Andy sind den ganzen Tag^^


----------



## esox82 (28. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

jo,falls ich frei bekomme!
dann fahren wir nach schengen zum gufinieren!


----------



## Desperados (28. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

nach schengen ?? auf zander ?? mit gufi ??  eieieieieiei, dann muss ich ja die taucherausrüstung mitbringen um all die hängengelassene gummis einzusammeln  
also ich kuck mal ob ich frei bekomm, aber das ist ja sicher oder ??? 
war heute in remerschen, keinen einzigen biss , war aber klar hatte diesmal ja für köderfische gesorgt, dann lässt kein hecht sich blicken, dann war ich noch ein bisschen nach schengen auf barsche spinnern, da war aber genau so viel los. aber in wasserbillig sind die rotaugen endlich wieder bissig, hab da heute morgen um halb 7 genug köfis gefangen, das hätte für ne woche gereicht .


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Gibt es irgendeine Stelle wo man keinen Hänger mit Gufis hat lol..ich kenn keine^^


----------



## Desperados (28. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

stimmt auch wieder ;-)


----------



## esox82 (28. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

jo,wir haben uns mit gufis zugedeckt,können also einige getrost am wasser verlieren
das wird schon


----------



## Andy.F (28. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Nabend Leute wo geht ihr denn da immer hin in Wasserbillig?
Zum Angeln brauch man da ja eine Prüfung oder?


----------



## esox82 (28. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hi andy!
nee,um in luxemburg zu angeln,brauch man (noch) keine prüfung,sondern nur einen erlaubnisschein,ausgestellt vom touristeninfostand in wasserbillig z.B.
unsere stellen verraten wir dir nicht auf anhieb,aber wo oft leute sind,ist beim einlauf der sauer in die mosel in wasserbillig
mfg Andy


----------



## Andy.F (28. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Habe eine Jahreskarte  für Frankreich damit geht da nix oder?
Das man da keine Prüfung brauch wußte ich garnicht gilt das denn auch an dem Baggersee und an der Saar?


----------



## esox82 (28. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Habe eine Jahreskarte für Frankreich damit geht da nix oder?
> Das man da keine Prüfung brauch wußte ich garnicht gilt das denn auch an dem Baggersee und an der Saar?


 
nein,die jahreskarte für frankreich zählt da nicht!
diese karte ist auch nur für bestimmte bereiche in frankreich gültig!
für den baggersee in remerschen zählt der lux. erlaubnisschein,jedoch musst du noch ne tageskarte dort kaufen!(4€)
die saar ist teil von deutschland,fällt also nicht unter die regelungen der grenzgewässer lux/deutschl.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (28. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

komm doch einfach mal mit uns angeln,natürlich nachdem du dir ne erlaubniskarte gekauft hast!
danach werden wir dir vielleicht auch einige gute stellen verraten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

So verabschiede mich mal für die nächste Zeit, lese zwar noch aber wenn jemand was will einfach ne pn oder sms
Langsam gerät auch dieser wie viele andere Theareds hier im Ab auf ne ziemlich komische Bahn...

mfg flo


----------



## esox82 (29. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*


----------



## Desperados (29. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

was geht den hier hab ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????ß


----------



## esox82 (30. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*



Desperados schrieb:


> was geht den hier hab ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????ß


 
gute frage,versuche es auch gerade herauszufinden|kopfkrat


----------



## Mull (30. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

wie siehts eigentlich aus mit dicken Karpfen im Baggersee? #:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

lol hast du den See schon mal gesehen??? Da geht momentan garnichts auf Grund..alles voller Algen..dicke Schleien gibt es aber

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (30. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

ich werde es demnächst mal mit pose auf karpfen versuchen,aber mit grundblei wird es wohl,so wie flo bereits geschrieben hat,unmöglich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. September 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Jupp aber bei den fetten Schleine brauchste auch kein Karpfen^^


----------



## **bass** (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hallo??? bitte kein palabber... berichte auch wenn mann nichts fängt, wenigstens wie ihr wo geangelt habt auch wenn nichts daraus wurde...

merci gesoot...


übrigens wurden gestern 6 hechte auf köfis gefangen...


lass das mit dem karpfen sein auch mit pose... glaub mir


----------



## esox82 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

gaer geschitt geäntfert

glaubst du mit pose würde erfolglos bleiben?
auch nicht mit schleien als beifänger?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Schleien fängste da..evt. ein karpfen als Beifang^^


----------



## **bass** (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

da geb ich dem flo recht... karpfen eher zufallsfang dann angel lieber auf schleie macht eh mehr spass ganz normal mit made oder wurm und das ganze mit pose


----------



## Desperados (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Hello Bass, was soll den viel berichtet werden wenn ich nix gefangen hab, bin einmal um den See mit wobbler und spinner, nicht ein einziger biss Später bis auf köfis genau so viel, gar nix dabei stand ich extra schon um 7 uhr an der sauer um rotaugen zu fangen das gelang mir wenigstens. Hatte die schönsten Köfis für Hecht und Barsch, hecht und barsch wollten aber nicht


----------



## **bass** (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

kommt vor... der rich soll auch da gewesen sein anscheinend hecht gefangen... aber wenn ich dem seine nicht sehe... ; )
bin am köfivorrat aufstocken, werd es dann mal ernsthaft auf den grossbarsch anlegen... zuerst aber nochmal nen zanderansitz an der mosel... villeicht donnerstag oder freitag oder beide tage und dann noch am samstag ; ) also wenn du zeit musst mir das nochmal mit der stelle zeigen hab da immer noch nur eine strasse gefunden und die ist nur für anlieger... also kein plan musst mir die dann doch schon zeigen ; )


----------



## esox82 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

vielleicht kann ich dir am donnerstag von einer guten zanderstelle berichten


----------



## Desperados (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Bass, normal du kommst ja auch von der autobahn und siehst dann ein Schild, nur für anlieger, was du eh bist da du ans wasser gehst für das du ja einen schein besitzt und der berechtigt dich nun mal ans wasser zu gehn. dazu kommt fahr einfach mal an der einfahrt vorbei und machst dann im kreisverkehr kehrt und wenn du dann an die einfahrt kommst, kuck da kein schild zu sehen, meine kann ja keiner verlangen das du schilder siehst die für den gegenverkehr gedacht sind oder ??  ja ja die lieben gesetzeslücken


----------



## esox82 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hmm,wo kann das denn sein????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Würde sagen Merterter Hafen


----------



## Desperados (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

wer weiss wer weiss auf der deutschen seite gibts auch schöne plätze, und in frankreich wo der bass ja jetzt auch hin will und ich eh schon ewig hin geh gibts auch viele einfahrten, kann natürlich auch mertert sein oder doch vieleicht schwebsingen  hmm... wer weiss wer weiss


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Auf der deutschen Seite ist aber Radweg Egal haste mir ja schon in Remersche  erzählt

mfg Flo


----------



## Desperados (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

:mhehe schlaues kerlchen:m
Aber Pssssssssssst


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

klaro


----------



## esox82 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

werden hier komplotte geschmieden?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Nö......


----------



## esox82 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

also doch!
und mir sagt mal wieder keiner,um was es geht


----------



## Mull (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

hi,
ich war gestern mal wieder nach Remerschen. Los ging es schon um halb 7 morgens |uhoh: Ich positionierte mich mal auf der anderen Seite des Sees, direkt hinter der Insel. Als ich letztes Mal dort war, hatte ich dort bereits einen Hecht beim spinnern landen können, und hatte damals auch einige Rotfedern gefangen.
Also hab ich geplant mit einem Köfi zu angeln, und mit der Stippe auf Rotfedern und Rotaugen.
Jedoch war es am Morgen wie ausgestorben. Bis auf ein paar kleinere Barsche liess sich kein Fisch blicken. Sogar nach dem Anfüttern bekam ich keinen einzigen Biss von einem Weissfisch. 

Dann gegen halb 2 Mittags, war die Pose mit dem Köfi endlich untergetaucht. Nach einem kurzen Drill, konnte ich einen 50 cm langen Hescht keschern. 
Danach war wieder absolute Flaute. Sogar die Barsche liessen sich Mittags fast nicht mehr blicken.  
So langsam gingen die Köderfische aus und es war absolute tote Hose. 
Schliesslich hab ich gegen 5 Uhr meinen letzten Köfi angeködert, welcher übrigens eine ordentliche Grösse hatte. Eine Stunde später verschwand die Hechtpose erneut. Beim Anschlag bemerkte ich bereits, dass dieser Hecht sich nicht so einfach an Land ziehen lassen wollte.  Das erste Mal in der Nähe des Keschers hatte ich ihn erst nach 15 Minuten. Jedoch war es da noch lange nicht vorbei. Ich hab noch weitere 45 Minuten gebraucht um ihn Schlussendlich rauszuziehen. Während diesen 45 Minuten hat dieser clevere Hecht sich unten am Grund versteckt. Er war nur 5 meter vom ufer entwernt, jedoch ist es dor bereits 2 meter tief. Es gelang mir irgendwie nicht, den Hecht von dieser Stelle loszubekommen. Ausserdem wollte ich auch nicht zu viel mit Gewalt probieren, da man solch ein Exemplar bei solch einem Fischarmen Tag nicht verlieren will.

Schlussendlich hatte ich nach 1 Stunde einen Hecht von 90 cm und 4 kg an Land ziehen können.

Die Bilanz: Es war mal wieder ein toller Angeltag in Remerschen jedoch nur mit einem teilweisen guten Erfolg. Da bis auf beide Hechte, die Weissfische wie verschollen waren.

mfg, oli

PS: fotos kommen noch nach


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Petri Heil..war jetzt schon länger nicht mehr da...aber wie kann man den 1std lang nen hecht drillen??????

mfg Flo


----------



## Mull (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Ja, ich geh mal davon aus dass der Hecht sich irgendwie da unten im Kraut verfangen haben muss. Da er sich eigentlicht nicht mehr bewegte. Nur wenn ich wirklich fast bis zum Limit gezogen habe, dann hab ich den Hecht wieder gespürt. 
Naja war schon komisch, aber was solls :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Was hast du den für ne Rute verwendet???


----------



## esox82 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

petri oli!
na das war doch mal ein tolles erlebnis!
da hat sich das warten bis 5uhr ja doch noch gelohnt


----------



## **bass** (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

das ist doch was, ja hinter der insel ist ein guter platz um auf hecht loszuziehen jedoch verzweifelt mann dort am köderfisch fangen... hab das auch schon so einige male mitmachen müssen ; )
werd nächsten monat auch wieder den see unsichermachen ; ) war aber recht leicht mit nur vier kilo, war warscheinlich auf diät ; ) gibt's denn kein foto???


----------



## Desperados (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

Mike der Hecht war vegetarier, is ja genug Kraut zum Fressen da.
War heute auch da fing aber nur nen mickrigen Barsch.
Aber bestimmt ein halbes dutzend Taucher haben den See unsicher gemacht die sind einem unter der Pose umhergeschwommen.


----------



## stau (10. November 2010)

*Hechtangeln Wo?*

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte in den nächsten Tagen zum ersten Mal auf Hecht im Baggersee von Remerschen gehn.Da ich noch nie da war,weiß ich nicht wo es denn ein paar gute Plätze gibt zum Hechtangeln?
Wäre toll wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!


----------



## ZachOry (24. November 2010)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*



Desperados schrieb:


> Bass, normal du kommst ja auch von der autobahn und siehst dann ein Schild, nur für anlieger, was du eh bist da du ans wasser gehst für das du ja einen schein besitzt und der berechtigt dich nun mal ans wasser zu gehn. dazu kommt fahr einfach mal an der einfahrt vorbei und machst dann im kreisverkehr kehrt und wenn du dann an die einfahrt kommst, kuck da kein schild zu sehen, meine kann ja keiner verlangen das du schilder siehst die für den gegenverkehr gedacht sind oder ??  ja ja die lieben gesetzeslücken




Hehe klingt ja eigentlich gut ^^ ABER, nachdem man in die Einfahrt rein gefahren ist (circa 50m) steht noch ein Schild, was definitiv nicht zu übersehen ist    Und Anlieger ist man nicht wenn man ein Angelschein hat so weit ich weiss, Anlieger in dem Sinne wäre man nur dann wenn man was mit dem Hafen zu tun hätte, bzw du wegen dem Hafen (nicht wegen dem Angeln) auf das Gelände müsstest. Mhhh... Ist meine Meinung. Wir wollten eigentlich auch dahin, nachdem wir die Schilder gesehen haben haben wir's dann doch sein lassen...

mfg 
ZachOry


----------



## Desperados (24. November 2010)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

du fährst an die Mosel also bist du anlieger.
aber kein problem, geht nicht dahin, umso besser fü mich ;-)


----------



## ZachOry (26. November 2010)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*



Desperados schrieb:


> du fährst an die Mosel also bist du anlieger.
> aber kein problem, geht nicht dahin, umso besser fü mich ;-)




hehe  

bist du morgen nicht unterwegs?


----------



## Desperados (26. November 2010)

*AW: hechtangeln in remerschen...*

doch, wasserbillig sauermündung bis zur nächsten schleuse


----------

